# stupid money for prewar schwinn rack



## mr.cycleplane (Oct 30, 2018)

looking for the prewar 6 hole Schwinn racks in dark blue or red(not maroon). original painted pieces-fairly decent condition(going on original bikes). willing to pay top dollar-name your price! on the blue rack if with decent chrome top-this would be a big plus! thanks for any help.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 2, 2018)

I’ll take a moron!!! LOL


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 2, 2018)

Maroon LOL LOL IM A MAROON


----------



## Bentspokes (Nov 2, 2018)

Is this pre - war?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 3, 2018)

at a glance it looks postwar. measure the front of the rack top and if it is 2 1/2" its a post war-if 2 1/4" a prewar. now measure the legs of the front brace and if approx. 13.5" vs 15.5" the shorter being the postwar. the holes at he bottom of the rack legs look small-wouldn't fit the axel. thanks for inquiry.


----------



## frampton (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## bobcycles (Nov 3, 2018)

post war


----------



## spoker (Nov 3, 2018)

post war struts mount to axel on prewar bottom holes are therfore larger diamiter,but i might be interested in the rack shown for my 46


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 3, 2018)

"spoker, post: post war struts mount to axel on prewar bottom holes are therfore larger diamiter,but i might be interested in the rack shown for my 46"

actually 'spoker' postwar struts do not mount to axel-they mount to a 'tab' above the axel. prewar struts mount to the axel and the legs are about 2" longer.  I think you meant to say this but something got jumbled!


----------



## Bentspokes (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks, mr. cycleplane, it does check out to be "post war".


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 4, 2018)

bump


----------

